# Switching To Sand?



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Like the title says, I'm thinking about switching from gravel to Sand. 
My gravel has built up some algae on it, so instead of trying to get all 
of it off, I'm probably just going to switch to sand. I can't decide on either
black sand or white sand. Any suggestions?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

play sand from home depot will work. I personally use pool filter sand (a bit cleaner/ heaver grain) but still needs to be rinsed well. it’s a slow process to remove and replace your substrate in a tank with fish, but it can be done. sand is the way to go IMO!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If i were going to switch to sand id go with this http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10742+21432&pcatid=21432 CaribSea Tahitian Moon Reef & Marine Substrate can be used in freshwater aquariums it doesnt show dirt and debris as bad as normal sand. It also doesnt require rinsing.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I use white silica sand(sand-blasting sand) that was $12/50lb bag, took 3 bags to fill my 6foot tank with about 2.5inch of sand. Very easy n quick to clean before putting in tank and easy to clean the poop off the bottom of the tank during weekly maintenance, also no problems getting plants to stay down so far. Only thing I hate about it is the fact that it's white, and by the end of the week all the poop is quite the eye soreness. I originally wanted black silica but they discontinued it because it was bad for the environment..... wonder why... ohh well.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thedon624 said:


> Like the title says, I'm thinking about switching from gravel to Sand.
> My gravel has built up some algae on it, so instead of trying to get all
> of it off, I'm probably just going to switch to sand. I can't decide on either
> black sand or white sand. Any suggestions?


 black sand over white. White will show too much debris. Play sand is another cheap option. If your swiching becasue of algae you may want to solve the problem rather then delay it. Especially with white sand as you will be able to see algae on it.


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> If i were going to switch to sand id go with this http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10742+21432&pcatid=21432 CaribSea Tahitian Moon Reef & Marine Substrate can be used in freshwater aquariums it doesnt show dirt and debris as bad as normal sand. It also doesnt require rinsing.


THanks for sharing the picture, I think the white sand looks great IMO.
I like the black sand as well, but I already have black gravel so I 
am looking of going toward a more brighter tank style this time around.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

black sand, black background = way to go.

Ill be taking picture's of my aquarium in the making soon, and i must say my plant's POP... their bright green colors show so much its unbelievable... and the red on my red belly = neon red.

Somewhere i made athread a long time ago when i first switched to gravel


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I tried white pool filter sand for a while and it drove me nuts, the tank was too bright, the color on my fish got all washed out, and any junk on the bottom jumps right out at you. I liked the black Tahitian moon sand, but it is a lot of money to spend on something that only helps with appearance. They do make a black silica sand that they use for sandblasting that is the same as pool filter sand with the appearance of Tahitian moon sand, should only cost a few bucks a bag.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't know about your area's but like I said I called everyone on Vancouver Island I could think of regarding Black Silica Sand and they all said the same thing. Discontinued cause it was harmful to the environment.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Still readily available around here


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wanted to give an update. 
Well, today was a boring day so I got to the fish store
and picked up some Tahitian moon sand. I took all of the gravel t
I had in the tank out witch took foreverrrrrrr,and rinsed out the sand 
and threw it in there. Water is a little cloudy but that is expected. 
So far I think it looks great, Should be stopping to pick up a few plants 
as well. When the water gets clearer and I throw the plants in, I will 
put up some pictures so you guys can check it out. 
I just had a quick question though, Since removing the gravel and adding the sand
it got a little stirred up, so there's some junk settling on top of the sand. 
What is the best way to clean it up???


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Carefully use your python, dont get the nozzle to close as it will suck the sand up.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I use my python/gravel vac and just shove it in the sand... it takes practice to get the hand of not sucking up the sand and besides it's good to stir the sand once in awhile to help trapped gasses release. When I do weekly maintenance I lose maybe 1teaspoon of sand in the tub from going to hard. You can always put the other end of the hose in a bucket that way the water fills the bucket and overflows over the top leaving the sand that you sucked out on the bottom of the bucket so you can get it back in the tank.

Best of luck, get some photos up


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Highly recommend black sand







The black sand I use is florite sand I believe that is from Seachem. It looks amazing and even if you don't plan on adding plants to the tank cause it helps in breaking down waste I.e. turds.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oddly enough I just switched my tank to black sand earlier today from having brown gravel. Let me say it was long overdue the tank looks so much better right now. This is what it was









And after scaring the living hell out of four reds it ended up like this









Personally, I used CaribSea Super Naturals substrate I got it from a chain pet store, possible petco or something. Its pH neutral and supposedly helps break down fish waste like ruthless mentioned. The only thing was it was a little pricey I used a bag and a half but buying the two bags cost like $50, but I have a small tank (30gal) I wanted to try this on before I do it in the 55gal.


----------

